# Anderson, SC-1000381, Baby, Girl, 4m



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Medium







 Baby







Female







Dog 
 








*More About 1000381*


4 months old. Brought in as a stray. Just like her brother, she is a little timid but nothing that some great TLC cant solve!! NOTE: All dogs MUST be spayed or neutered before leaving the shelter. Please understand that the dog that you choose will be scheduled for surgery after you adopt them and ready for pickup after 1:30PM the day of their surgery. If a dog on this site has already been altered, there will be a REDUCED ADOPTION FEE note in the dog's description.




1000381 is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered. 

*My Contact Info*



Anderson County Animal Shelter
Anderson, SC
864-260-4151
[email protected]
Adopt a Shepherd: 1000381: Petfinder


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

She looks so sad and scared


----------

